
Tesla becomes the most valuable US car maker of all time - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7862239/Tesla-valuable-car-maker-time-market-value-81-39billion.html?ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490&ito=1490
======
unapologetic
Still no punishment for Musk committing fraud on twitter?

